# Favorite Techie Sites



## trybeingarun (Jul 29, 2010)

I know all you guys love to hang around this forum. Would you guys share what other technology oriented forums/blogs you track regularly?
These are my current favorites -

http://slashdot.org/
http://www.linuxtoday.com/
http://www.thegeekstuff.com/
http://www.catonmat.net/
http://www.tomshardware.com
http://www.xbitlabs.com


----------



## rbelk (Jul 29, 2010)

My number two is The UNIX and Linux Forums.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 29, 2010)

*general:*
http://anandtech.com/
http://osnews.com/
http://techpowerup.com/
http://silentpcreview.com/

*notebooks:*
http://notebookreview.com/
http://notebookcheck.net/


----------



## oliverh (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.techmeme.com/ aggregates most known tech sites.
http://www.computerworld.com/
http://www.h-online.com/
http://www.wired.com/ certain sections
http://arstechnica.com/
http://allthingsd.com/ Walt Mossberg at Wallstreet Journal


----------



## olav (Jul 29, 2010)

I read mostly Slashdot and BBC, but recently I came over another site with a lot of good tech stuff for those interested in unix systems -> http://forums.freebsd.org/


----------



## Business_Woman (Jul 29, 2010)

oliverh said:
			
		

> http://www.techmeme.com/ aggregates most known tech sites.
> http://www.computerworld.com/
> http://www.h-online.com/
> http://www.wired.com/ certain sections
> ...



I really like Ars technica too!


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 30, 2010)

Hardware:
http://www.anandtech.com/

/. is a staple.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 30, 2010)

El Reg


----------



## fx4 (Aug 9, 2010)

Slashdot, OSNews, Ars, and to a lesser extent, WSJ.


----------



## sirinon (Aug 19, 2010)

for aussie IT employees 

http://whirlpool.net.au

is a good site to keep an ear to the ground for industry movements
and has alot of good KB articles


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 19, 2010)

I thought I lost this thread =)

Oldie but goodie!

http://www.shelldorado.com/


----------



## ctaranotte (Aug 19, 2010)

Not mentioned yet: the New York Times and Real World Technologies

EDIT: How could I ever ever forget Technology Review (Published by MIT)? :stud

Me bad, me spanked.

EDIT: By the same token: Caltech Today


----------



## shitson (Aug 22, 2010)

sirinon said:
			
		

> for aussie IT employees
> 
> http://whirlpool.net.au
> 
> ...



http://www.overclockers.com.au/
http://forums.overclockers.com.au/

For the Aussie I.T lads aswel


----------



## ingvar (Sep 15, 2010)

http://news.ycombinator.com/
Some deep discussion going on there. Not just a "today's top news" site


----------



## Lainoox (Jan 9, 2011)

http://slashdot.org/
http://www.thegeekstuff.com/
http://www.catonmat.net/
http://www.tomshardware.com
http://www.linux.com
http://www.lainoox.com


----------

